# The Dream Is Over



## CaboWabo (Nov 23, 2013)

My friend bought a bar the other day and the city is going to make him tear it down 
1





2





3


----------



## mishele (Nov 23, 2013)

=( How sad, but maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 23, 2013)

I am going to make the assumption, that he knew he was going to demolish the place.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 23, 2013)

CaboWabo said:


> My friend bought a bar the other day and the city is going to make him tear it down



Well the 2nd and 3rd image really didn't do much for me personally, but the first is truly spectacular.  The partially open door with the light burning behind it - just perfectly captured.


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 23, 2013)

Warhorse said:


> I am going to make the assumption, that he knew he was going to demolish the place.


No I believe here really thought he could turn it around , he is a dreamer .


----------



## slackercruster (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice processing!


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 24, 2013)

I have one more to add


----------



## Braineack (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty good processing here.  The pictures themselves aren't really doing anything for me, but it's refreshing to see HDR applied correctly.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 24, 2013)

I like the processing too and the focus is real sharp. Very noticeable to me.
But I have no idea why they want him to tear it down.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 24, 2013)

I am starving. He is really dreaming big. Good for him!


----------



## mmaria (Nov 25, 2013)

It's really unusual for me to like this kind of processing and I would like pp just a tad backed off, but that's a personal preference, not a critique...

Saying all that, I really enjoyed looking at the photos. 

Would you tell with what equipment did you shoot this?


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 25, 2013)

mmaria said:


> It's really unusual for me to like this kind of processing and I would like pp just a tad backed off, but that's a personal reference, not a critique...
> 
> Saying all that, I really enjoyed looking at the photos.
> 
> Would you tell with what equipment did you shoot this?


Just a Nikon D90 and a Tokina 12-24


----------



## Travel2Nowhere (Nov 29, 2013)

I like the first with the light and the fire extinguisher color makes nice foreground interest.  

Also like the HDR use for these pictures really fun.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 29, 2013)

CaboWabo said:


> I have one more to add


I really like this one.


----------



## ArtByPaolo (Dec 1, 2013)

I think these are perfectly executed HDR shots. That is what HDR should look like. The last is my favorite, I'm a big fan of seeing the grunge in the metals.
How many exposures did you use ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manaheim (Dec 1, 2013)

These are probably the best executed HDRs I have seen on TPF... ever.

I might darken them slightly for effect- particularly the one with the door- but other than that... wow.

Sad thing for your friend. These are a nice capture, though... maybe he'll look back on these someday and have the same reaction I did, which was "OMG, what was he THINKING? That place needed to be condemned."

Oh btw... watch your levels and distortions. You might want to straighten these up a bit here and there.


----------

